# Romaio Plus / iDevices - issue streaming



## cbpowers (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi,

While I'm not a big user of the TiVo app, I do need it from time to time. 

Tried to use it last night and got an odd error:

Streaming Not Supported

The version of software on this streaming device does not support out-of-home streaming.

This seems odd as I know the iDevice app is up to date and far as I know same on the TiVo. 

I can see the shows, but can't stream them - watch now and download aren't selectable. 

Anyone see this before? Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try going through the setup again. Even if you're out of home it might work as long as you've done it at least once while at home.


----------



## cbpowers (Feb 28, 2013)

Well, this is interesting....

So, as suggested, I tried to run again - no dice while away but tried while at home. Figured that'd work and would be a snap, but that's where it got odd. 

When I go into the TiVo app, I can drill down to either my Roamio Plus or Premiere. I can see what shows are there, if something is recording, etc. 

However, if I go to Settings / Streaming / IP Address, it shows my Roamio on a 172.16.x.y address. Odd as it's 192.168.a.b address. I say odd as the TiVo app has to know it's 192.168 as it shows me what is there and what's going on. 

The TiVo passes the Testing network connection, so it's on the wire, 192.168.a.b is good . TiVo Desktop finds it as well. I can open up a browser and go to the IP and that works. So, not sure why the TiVo app is not working. 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try using the remote control function in the upper corner. Sometimes that will force it to recognize that it's on the local network and snap it into the right mode.


----------

